# FUDGE-based Sword & Sorcery Campaign (Reno, NV)



## The Levitator (Jun 30, 2009)

Hey everyone!  We've recently kicked off a new campaign using a game I've been developing for about the past year and a half.  It's a FUDGE-based Sword & Sorcery game called Blood, Sweat & Steel.  The PDF is nearly complete, and I have also created an editable character sheet as well.

We currently have 4 players, but one of them is inconsistent due to his schedule.  It's a pretty casual group, but all of the players have a lot of White Wolf experience, so it's a nice balance between roleplaying and "kill 'em & take their stuff".

I run a sandbox style game and I really try to encourage a collaborative effort on plot lines and story direction.  BS&S uses Aspects, like FATE, so players have a lot more input anyways.

If you think you might be interested, drop me a note here, and I'll send you the current version of the rules pdf and character sheet pdf.


----------

